# CFL lightbulbs



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

So I replaced all my bulbs with CFL's. Not realizing I had purchased such a high wattage of them, I've had to remove bulbs from all over the place because they are so bright. In the hedgie room I am down to one bulb installed and its still too bright. I leave it on all day for their lighting, it works great for that, but I would like a dim lamp for the evenings in hopes of having them come out and still be able to see them.

I had a bright idea :!: there was a very dim lamp in the basement!

Well. At least I thought it was. Turns out that after cleaning it (hint hint, a reason it was so dim) and it reflecting off the white walls instead of basement beams, its of course as bright as the light currently installed. :roll: 

There's just no hope for some of us.


----------

